
Why is it so hard to be around mentally ill people? - dsego
http://kevinturnquist.org/whysohard.php
======
bernierocks
Judging from what I see on social media, it's not only not that difficult, but
politicians are making laws based on their ramblings and behavior.

~~~
dsego
That's a different topic altogether.

